# Hymer tag axle technical specs



## Dali (Jul 6, 2007)

hi Folks
I am currently trying to mot my mercedes hymer 750s. Its from 1986 and has the tag axle after fit. i have no info on this axle and the mot centre wants axle weights and possible vin plate detail before giving me my cert. Any help would be great on how to resolve this. Dali


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you mean that the MOT tester can't locate the vin place on your vehicle, or that the vin plate is missing ?
Did you not check the numbers on the vin plate against the numbers on the V5 when you bought the vehicle?


----------



## Dali (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Bill_H for your reply.
I do have the vin plate from the basic mercedes vehicle with the standard data on it ( chassis no , axle 1 & 2 weights ect ) but there is no data about the tag axle which I think Hymer fitted when they built the motorhome onto it.
This mot centre here ( ROI ) want info on this axle before passing me even though it has'nt failed. Up until this year there was no test for campers in Ireland ! 
On Monday i'll go to a weigh bridge and at least try to weigh what the tag axle is carrying


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sometimes the conveerter puts the new plate inside the vehicle, but it should be near a door or on the door aperture, or visible from the door opening, our last one was on the passenger seat base.

If you fail to find one, I'd try contacting Hymer, who might have some records to help you.

Good luck Kev.

PS Welcome, it took a while to do your first post.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought the MOT tester had to enter an axle weight into the brake test machine before this aspect is checked? 

If no weight then no test so no pass? How do they do that!?!? :? 

If someone here can tell you what the max axle weight should be, will the test centre take your word for it or are they going to need an official plate (from Hymer??) anyway?


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If you read his response he says no Mot for campers in Ireland prior to this year, so probably never been mot,d before.


----------



## Dali (Jul 6, 2007)

So, today I searched this vehicle inside and out, top to bottom looking for the converters plate, all I found was an eriba-hymer plate with 6 numbers on it through the leisure door. Thanks Kev_n_Liz and also enjoyed your comment about my first post.
Ther is no issue with the brakes or the standard 2 axles, the issue is only having no info on the tag axle which has no brakes fitted as they are just stabilizing wheels. The test centre wants a vin plate for the tag or documented proof of its purpose and weight carrying capabilities. Thanks grizzlyj
I bought this camper in Wales 7 years ago with full mot and brought it to the south of Ireland. Only this year they have started testing campers so I never needed a mot cert. Thanks sideways

Ill contact Hymer somewhere on Monday


----------

